# Hello Everone!



## mantisman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

My name is Mike, I'm here in Northern California and I'm probably one of the 'older' members on here at the age of 54! (Com-on' - it's not THAT old, is it???) I found this web-site last year and now I'm finding myself spending more and more of my free time (lots of it - I'm Retired!) researching and reading about my new-found passion, MANTIDS, probably "MOTHER NATURE'S BEST KEPT SECRET!" So I thought it's time to introduce myself. I found my first Mantis here in CA. about 15 years ago, raised it and always remembered it as one of my BEST pets. As a kid I had the usual frogs, toads, lizards, snakes, birds, rats, guinea pigs, and dogs, but for some strange reason that Mantis was the best! Two years ago I purchased an adult female Chinese Mantis, she left me a few Ooths and I knew nothing about incubating them and was fortunate enough to have a partial hatch. After releasing a few nymphs and loosing a few nymphs, I did some online research, raised two male Chinese Mantids, started looking for more Mantis Info and found this web-site. I posted a 'want ad' for a female Chinese Mantis and was fortunate enough to have hibiscusmile answer my post and provide a nice, healthy female (THANK YOU REBBECA!) I then watched one of my males hook up with his new 'girlfriend' (Wow, how did he do that!?!?) and now I've watched her lay her first Ooth, cool! In all my years I've invested lots of hard earned $$$ in my first passion, Hi Performance Automobiles, now I wish I'd found that first Mantis at a much younger age, but as the saying goes: "Better late than never." Oh yeah, one thing I forgot to mention was the female European Mantis I found about two months ago while doing some yard work, I called it my "Gift From Above." Well, now I'm calling her "Hannibal The Cannibal!" When I posted my 'Wants' on this site I also asked for a male European Mantis and Rebbeca again came to the rescue on that one too, Thanks again Rebbeca! I thought I'd fed her enough and attempted to mate her with her new friend 'Little Man.' Well, about five minutes later she decided to have him for dessert! So I'm learning, and yes, I did tell Rebbeca the bad news! So now here I am HOOKED on Mantids and after viewing this web-site I can only guess it gets better!!!

Thank You everyone for the informative information and this web-site!!!

I'm looking forward to more "Mantid Encounters!" :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Mike,

There has never been a better time to be in the mantis hobby, so don't worry too much about your "late start". The only time is now and you're right on time! Our hobby is more interesting with a variety of mantids and hobbyists!

Thanks for introducing yourself so we can all get to know you.

Peter


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, Mike! Great to know that we're neighbors!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2007)

:lol: Isn't that something, I thought I reconized the name. How are you doing? Yea I remember you let him get ate. ha ha ha Bad boy! :blink: I am glad you came back, now we can all get to know each other better and maybe us old dogs (i'm an oldie too) can learn some new tricks. I learned one the other day from CrimsonClaw about how she keeps her crickets. See, were never to old.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mantisman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! Hi Ogiga, it's great to know somebody nearby also enjoys my newfound passion and Hi Rebbeca, even though I'm 'Old' I do remember you and our communications. If I remember correctly I think you mentioned something about being 'Elderly' and something about having a touch of 'Alzheimers,' I think that's what you mentioned??? Anyway, I'm really Pleased and surprised that you remember me.....   And one more thing, Thank You for posting the pics of your "Bugatorium," hopefully one day in the future I can post my own Bugatorium pictures, really inspiring and I'm JEALOUS!!! :lol: 

 THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!!  

And before I forget, GREAT new site, keep up the good work Rick, Peter, Ian &amp; Orin!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 6, 2007)

NO your memory is as bad as mine, I said :lol: OldHeimers :lol: :lol: 

Jealously is good, let me know if I can help!


----------



## Precious (Oct 6, 2007)

Red said:


> hi, i have some problems with this mites, and never have heared about metyl benzoate, how use it, somebody are sure that it's not nocive for the mantis?Regards


Hello Mike! I'm Christine, from Virginia. I am also "mature" and new to the hobby.  Like you, I started with a Chinese ooth a year ago. I suggest that route to all newbies. Raising a hoard of Chinese nymphs will give you a variety of experiences in a short period of time - a crash course in mantid keeping. Post some pics of your specimens and their homes. I'd love to see what your keeping. Welcome!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome mike


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

